# DVD/Movie: Audio codec missing



## darkxblazer (Sep 13, 2009)

So, first of all, this question must have been asked a billion times here, but I used the search function and couldn't find any working solutions, so I had to post it. Sorry in advanced!

All right, so I had an AVI-format movie that I've burned onto a DVD. It was missing some codecs for the audio, but I downloaded them to my computer, so my media player could play the DVD. Now, after I burned the movie to a DVD, I tried playing it on my playstation 2, but sadly I got no audio on it.

So, I'm guessing that this is a result of the playstation 2, missing the right codecs. So is there any way for me to be able to modify the DVD, to make it so that my playstation 2 can play it? Or is there no way for that to happen?

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Oh, and I may try it on a DVD player some time, but it might just be missing the codecs as well. So, is there a way to modify them into the DVD?


----------



## darkxblazer (Sep 13, 2009)

New information: I just tested it on a DVD player, and the audio didn't work either.. :/ So is it possible to like install codecs onto a DVD? o.o


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You can try the mfgr's support sites to see if firmware upgrades are available/possible for your model DVD player. My guess is no.


----------

